# ResinForge's Sons of Horus - 13th genetic Research Cohort



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I will keep the talking short and pictures at Max. 

Quick backstory is simple. They are a late Heresy Era Sons of Horus force. Taking place right after the fall of Horus. 

I bring you my Legion Praetor, (also counts as Fabius Bile in regular 40k games)

He needs a bit more work around the servo skull (needs cables) and the 2 demon helpers need tools. Otherwise hes good to go. Does anything look "off"?





























Still a bit of a WIP but here is the Standard Bearer and right hand man for the Praetor. He will get a shoulder pad on his right arm to match the Praetors. The left pad is a filed down astral claws pad that will be a large eye of Horus.

Oh and for the base, I will do all the armies bases at once. Gives them a very uniform look. 



















This is the overall Terminator style im going with for the army. I like the Cat terminators but dont like the slightly better save. Id rather be quick on the feet so these were born. 










The first of 3 squads.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

YEAH that's what I like to see, some proper kit bashing!! When is the paint coming?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great mate.


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking good! I'm lookingfoward to seeing new additions.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

looking real good, looking forward to some paint on those bad boys


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Brilliant models, I'm planning to collect an all-out Pride of the Legion terminator force, so I'll watch this with interest...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice bit of kit indeed. I will be following along looking forward to seeing some paint!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys!

I was digging around my bits stores inventory for what I need to make the first 3 Breachers. I plan to include 2 ten man units, each with 2 grav guns.

These first 3 show the modified shield designs and the studded mk2 shoulder pad, similar to the studded mk4 pads. Those gave me the idea for a more heavy armor mk2 but not quite mk3.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I went ahead and decided to include a Siege Breaker as my Lt in the army. Seems fitting since the vast troops choice will be filled with Breachers.

I went rather heavy on the conversion, using tiny bits from several FW kits. It took me a bit of time to remove the bits used from my bits store but it was well worth it based on how sweet the conversion came out!



















With his Wrecker and Tank hunter special rules, I built 2 semi unique weapons. A "Chain Claw" basically a lightning claw with Wrecker and a modified combi bolter with more detailed Melta for the Tank Hunter ability. I still need to add some antenna to represent his Vox.

Comments? Thoughts?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that a chainfist made from chainsword bayonets? Fuck thats cool! Really liking what you are doing here, a huge amount of work thats really paying off!


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

You've got something awesome here, keep up the good work. Can't wait to see them with some paint splashed around.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Paint is still very much in progress but I did want to see how the scheme will look.




























I do plan to add weather pigments and other goodies but not until the army is painted to an equal level. Its the only real way to get the same results with weathering on them all.

Im always open to feedback and comments!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Great work on the scheme. Im looking to do a more realistic scheme like this for my inqisitors. Can you give me a quick rundown on the dark metal under the green.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

nice work, 
when i finish my death guard army im going to start a sons of horus


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

CubanNecktie said:


> Great work on the scheme. Im looking to do a more realistic scheme like this for my inqisitors. Can you give me a quick rundown on the dark metal under the green.


He started with a coat of tin bitz and then went into the greens while leaving some of the metal around. With the washes it loses its metallic color but stays dark.

Almost done with the Siege Breaker. He still needs a few minor touch ups and tuft grass added to the base. other then that, hes good to go.


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn brother that look fracking amazing, can we by any chance get a photo of the free hand on the shoulder pad.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Contour5 said:


> Damn brother that look fracking amazing, can we by any chance get a photo of the free hand on the shoulder pad.


Sure can. Though my freehand is pretty bad so I may redo the glyphs before taking the picture tomorrow!

On a side note, Resin Forge (link in sig) is now offering 20% off all FW bits, some GW weapons and now spreading into books, such as rulebooks, the HH book Volume 1 and much more!

Just entire the discount code Discount20 upon checkout! And yes we do ship world wide for a flat rate of 5 dollars!


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

forgive me if im wrong but you have no sig on any of your posts :search: any chance of a linky ?????

Btw AWESOME termi the Sons gotta be one of my fav pre heresy legions just coz they are the embodiment of the dogs of war and yes i do class the space poodles as lesser beings, bark worse than bite and all that


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Dorns Legacy said:


> forgive me if im wrong but you have no sig on any of your posts :search: any chance of a linky ?????
> 
> Btw AWESOME termi the Sons gotta be one of my fav pre heresy legions just coz they are the embodiment of the dogs of war and yes i do class the space poodles as lesser beings, bark worse than bite and all that



www.ResinForge.com

Anyone have any idea why my sig isnt showing up?


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

More work finalizing the Siege Breaker. Tuft added still needs minor weathering to match the base and nees the chem tube on the chest painted,





































Comments as always are very much welcome to keep me motivated!


------------------------------------------------------------------

www.ResinForge.com 
By far the cheapest FW reseller around!
The one stop shop for all the FW bits and books you need! Enter discount code: Discount20 at checkout for 20% off everything in stock. ​


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks again for all the support and comments! Its whats keeping me motivated with updates all the time!

Next up is the 2nd Apothecary. hes made from more bits then I can count but if anyone is interested, I can break it down bit by bit if anyone wants to recreate it.

I wanted to show mutations begining as well as the fact he is still an Apothecary. I think the cloak and backpack really sell it.



















What do you guys think! Paint wise im thinking the green with white to show hes an apothecary.

Comments as always are welcome, good or bad.!


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

That is seriously awesome, what head are you using and what is over the mouth?


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Contour5 said:


> That is seriously awesome, what head are you using and what is over the mouth?


Raven Guard upgrade bare head with the back of a FW servo skull on the mouth.

(Shameless plug, both are at Resin Forge in stock :santa: )


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Bases need a bit more work but it gives you all an idea how the army itself will be based. These first 10 are for the siege breachers.










Speaking of the Breachers, I did more work on the vox guy as well as work on a soon to be better conversion for a lascutter.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay that chain fist is just freaking awesome, I am giving that to one of my Nobs. The lascuter also really cool. Great work and great inspiration just to bad your an ork trapped doing chaos. :biggrin: Even your paint scheme is green admit it your ork. Great stuff man can not wait to see more.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> Okay that chain fist is just freaking awesome, I am giving that to one of my Nobs. The lascuter also really cool. Great work and great inspiration just to bad your an ork trapped doing chaos. :biggrin: Even your paint scheme is green admit it your ork. Great stuff man can not wait to see more.


Gork and Mork have indeed always appealed to me. Maybe with the new year its time to start a deffskulz army that ive always dreamed of!

----------------------------------

Sorry for the lack of updates, Resin Forge has been doing so well, its taken all my free time. But its time for an update as its the new year!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Legion Breacher Sgt Marine with Power Fist





































Yep, hes made from a 25th anniversary marine! What can I say, having an entire inventory of items does make some nifty conversions!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Poll Time!

ResinForge.com is going to expand into pre-made, pre-painted and pre weathered bases sold in squad sized sets. Who would actually be interested in this?? Please ask your friends as well as the most feedback would be very helpful!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I've worked a bit more of the pre-painted and pre-weather base sets that the Resin Forge will be selling. Here are the first 2 sets of bases. The first being a five base set of 25mm and the 2nd being a three base set of 40mm. I'm considering tossing in some weathering pigments to match the bases so people can weather the models that will mount on them. 










I'm very open to suggestions and ideas right now as the idea is still in the construction phase. So really any feedback at all is very helpful!

And as always, please do visit the FB page here and simply 'like' it to be entered into the give away's and win free FW bits!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Lets jump right into what bits the conversion is made up of.


Head:
Right side - FW Mk2 Tank Commander head
Left side - FW Mk2 Apothecary head with the lens intact.
GS studs to connect the lens portion of the helmet.
FW Inquisitor Iron Halo
FW Inquisitor Lok Servo Skull Scribe Arms


Torso:
FW Red Scorpion Magister Loth Honor Guard Torso
FW Apothecary Vial attached
FW Mk2 Backpack Fan Vent


Belt:
FW Plague marine shoulder pad decaying head
FW Inquisitor Solomon Lok Data Servitor back module
GS Cables


Backpack:
FW Astral Claws Valthex Techmarine Backpack
FW Mk2 Apothecary Backpack Vials
Plastic Imperial Guard Servo Skull Half Halo
Mk2 Backpack Bottom Side Vents
Pewter Fabius Bile Backpack Mechanical Arms
Plastic Imperial Guard Vox Speaker
Finecast Dark Eldar Haemonculus IV Bag


Right Arm:
Mk2 Apothecary Arm
Mk2 Closed Assault Hand
Finecast Thunder Cannon Techmarine Staff
Finecast Thunder Cannon Techmarine Plasma Cutter
Pewter Inquisitor Servo Skull
Black Legion Pewter Shoulder Pad


Left Arm:
Mk4 Apothecary Arm
Mk4 Bolt Pistol
Finecast Thunder Cannon Techmarine Backpack Sensor
FW Inquisitor Solomon Lok Data Servitor cable connector
Black Legion Pewter Shoulder Pad


Legs:
Pewter Iron Hands Bionic Legs


Base:
FW Angron Fallen Marine 40mm Base
2 Pewter Warhammer Fantasy Familiars
Plastic Imperial Guard Servo Skull
FW Titan Tech Priest Mechanical Servo Arm
FW Flamer Tank
FW Magister Loth Honor Guard Helmet


Where to begin..... I suppose its best to start in the same order as the parts are listed above.
1) The head is a combo of the 2 halves from the Mk2 Tank Commander head and the Mk2 Apothecary Heads with the Iron Halo attached to the back of it. The brown lens was added based on plastic rivets. The Lok Servo skull Scribe arms are attached to the lower half of the helmet before its glued on.
2) The torso is almost entirely based around the Loth Honor Guard torso with the Red Scorpion icon shaved off and replaced with the vent fan from a Mk2 backpack. The vial from the Apothecary set was then mounted on the right side of the breast, on top of a GS mount.
3) The belt items were taken from 2 bits. The first being a severed, decaying head taken from one of the FW Plague Marine shoulder pads and the second, coming from the Inquisitor Lok Data Servitors back module. It was carefully cut off and trimmed down to be a sort of scanning device.
4) The backpack is built around the Astral Claws Valthex Techmarine pack. The side mounts are cut down and replaced with the pewter Cogs that become the mounting for the Fabius Bile Mechanical arms. On the top, on both sides above the cogs and mechanical arms the small Mk2 backpack lower vents are added. The Mk2 Apothecary backpack vials are then mounted on the center with the plastic servo skull half halo cut and removed to be mounted onto them. Finally a single plastic brown rivet was added as a lens for the skull, creating a mini servo skull. On the rear of the backpack, the cut down Imperial Guard Vox Speaker was then mounted in the center with the Finecast Dark Eldar Haemonculus IV Bag mounted alongside of it with the hose connecting to the bottom of the speaker.
5) The right arm is built around the Mk2 Apothecary arm. Before anything was done the hand was removed and the shoulder mount was cut off to change the position of the arm. Once the arm was reglued to the shoulder, the Mk2 closed hand was then drilled out to allow the staff to fit in its grip. It was then mounted onto the arm. The staff itself is made up of the lower half of the techmarine staff with the plasma cutter barrel cut off and glued just above the hand. I did pin all of this to make to stable. The pewter servo skull was trimmed down to then fit on top of the plasma cutter barrel and coolant ribs. Once this was all done the shoulder pad was added.
6) The left arm is a bit easier then the right. Its almost entirely the Mk4 Apothecary arm. Only the hand was removed, a bolt pistol from the Mk4 Assault set was added. The front half of the bolt pistol was first cut off and the finecast techmarine sensor was added in its place. The small tip was cut off and replaced by the small data servitor cable connector to make a sort of needle launcher. Finally the shoulder pad was added.
7) The legs are simply the pewter Iron Hand legs with a slight bend to make them fit onto the fallen marine base. A single GS cable was added to make both sides look similar.
8) The base is from the Primarch Angron. The floating Servo skull is a cut down plastic Imperial guard on with a Titan Tech Priest small servo arm added so it could be picking the geneseed from the corpse. A Magister Loth honor guard helmet was added to spice it up. The 2 familiars are simply picked from the Warhammer Fantasy Familiar blister. Slight reposing was done on the familiar in the front to be standing on the fallen marine. Finally 'Fabius' was pinned in place so that he could be stable and yet be removed for painting.


That's how he was created! If anyone has any questions at all, please do ask and ill be more then happy to help explain it better. This is my first tutorial so please forgive me if anything is confusing. And now with Bitzbox and Resin Forge teaming up, all of this conversion and future conversions can easily be built by you, the readers! Stay classey everyone and remember, support for your bitz suppliers means support for amazing conversions!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely incredible, it would be inspiring if I had the balls or was doing a army more adventurous then the Blood Angels 

Maybe my next instalment of Orks could have more Imperial stuff on them


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Hellados said:


> Absolutely incredible, it would be inspiring if I had the balls or was doing a army more adventurous then the Blood Angels
> 
> Maybe my next instalment of Orks could have more Imperial stuff on them


Deathskullz!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Ive gotten a bunch of requests on the rivets that are used in the conversions so without further adu..

0.04mm - Size used for Power Armor and Terminator Armor - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2425133-Rivet-Strip-x12-0040mm.html


0.06mm - Size used for Power Armor Shoulder and Leg Studs - http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2425134-Rivet-Strip-x12-0060mm.html

0.08mm - Size used for Vehicles and Baneblades - 
http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2425135-Rivet-Strip-x12-0080mm.html

All strips come with 12 pre made rivets which are very easy to use. Simply cut off and apply to where you need them and you are good to go!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Next up, Sons of Horus Command Squad Company Champion. Still WIP but nearing the paint stage in the next day or so.


----------



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

hell yea looks sick


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I wanted to include a Techmarine Convent but since there are way to many Elite options, I decided to use this guy as a Support Squad Sgt or possibly a Destroyer squad Sgt. What do you guys think?? Regular scheme, or something more red?


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Sons of Horus Consul Moritat.










I made up the whole techmarine style within the legion as a sort of "pre obliterator idea" In this case, they use some forbidden mechanicus tech that allows them to warp a short distance away. the problem quickly came to like that they were then at risk for possession. These guys tend to use possession as a sort of tool, again, sort of akin to 40k obliterators. 

Not the best fluff but explains the super large backpacks him and the destroyers will all have instead of normal jump packs.

Next up...










He will have the armored tabard that the Deathshroud have. I added shin rivets like mk2 and mk3 armor has as well as various other do dads. 

The real work will come once the Deathshroud arrive as these guys will escort the Siege Breaker.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Full 8 man Support squad with Volkite Calivers and a Sgt with Scanner.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

wow epically awesome, and you showed me that Tartaros pattern and cataphractii can work together.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

The first Cata Terminator Sgt of 3 five man squads of them. The regular Terminators will use the standard Tartaros torso and helmet but other wise will be just like the Sgt.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Ive mainly been posting daily on the FB group page so here are a number of updates.

The Chaplain seen earlier was eaten by my dog. I salvaged what I could and rebuilt the rest. I think he came out better then better.










Next is the first 4 Veteran Tactical Marines with the Outflank ability and Suspensor Web on the Heavy Bolter.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

ResinForge said:


> Ive mainly been posting daily on the FB group page so here are a number of updates.
> 
> The Chaplain seen earlier was eaten by my dog. I salvaged what I could and rebuilt the rest. I think he came out better then better.
> 
> ...



Getting your dog to do battle damage eh? nice i like it, might get mine to do the same and earn her keep for a change 

Seriously though very nive work i like the adaptaion of the shoulder pads for the terminators very nicely done.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Completed after the accident with the dog. Sons of Horus Lodge Master.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Last 5 Veteran tactical marines for Vet Squad 1. They will almost always be a simple outflank squad.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

First Plasma Blaster Terminator.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work mate, really liking this.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Ive done more work on the 2nd Terminator squad Sgt. he still needs gaps filled, GS details and the 2 chain flails from the Rampager set to be added to his weapon.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Wednesday Poll:

Would plastic storage cases for organizing bits be a product anyone would be interested in Resin Forge stocking? Like for 'yes' , comment for a 'heck yes' or a 'heck no' and let us know why!


http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2521986-Bits-Box-Medium-Stackable.html

Here is the medium sized cabinet http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2...et-Medium.html


Here is the large cabinet http://resinforge.com/ourshop/prod_2...net-Large.html

Also, what other items would you like to see Resin Forge carry?

Items we are considering are things such as green stuff, modeling tools, or anything of the like to help converting along with the Bits Boxes we will be carrying later this week.

http://resinforge.com/

If you have better ideas or comments to help, or just say how its not a good idea! We are open to all expansions hobby related and conversion related!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Some of the most badass and ambitious kitbashing and converting I've ever seen, this stuff is incredible. The sheer amount of parts you used for the praetor is ridiculous, and far surpasses any possible conversion I could ever do. Would love to see him painted!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Should the Legion Standard be replaced with a converted 25 anni banner? Id remove the crimson fist words, add Horus Luprical and add an eye of Horus in the center of the star.

Yay, or nay?


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

OH HELL YES,

If you have the brass etchings for the SOH possibly add some and maybe just maybe adding some barbedwire to the trim? and maybe some reference to the homeworld Cthonia.

But even if you dont like any of my ideas id still stay yes to the banner


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Dorns Legacy said:


> OH HELL YES,
> 
> If you have the brass etchings for the SOH possibly add some and maybe just maybe adding some barbedwire to the trim? and maybe some reference to the homeworld Cthonia.
> 
> But even if you dont like any of my ideas id still stay yes to the banner


All good ideas!

Got the first of the 2 flails on the terminator Sgt.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

supscribed. this is just pure awesome, keep it up!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Teaser:


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Sons of Horus Legion 2nd Contemptor, 3rd Talon










Still needs GS work and gap filling around the brass etch areas.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Ready for paint.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh WOW! A big thanks to both Boc and darkreever for the Order of the Artificer!! I don't even have words to describe how cool that is!

teaser: Next up, 5 man Justaerin Squad. Actually Justaerin's with small conversion to stand out against the 3 other Sons of Terminator squads the force has!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

long time since I checked in on this thread, great work, your wallet must hate forge world!!!!! +rep of course, I'd vote for the 25th anni banner and that dread looks fantastic


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> long time since I checked in on this thread, great work, your wallet must hate forge world!!!!! +rep of course, I'd vote for the 25th anni banner and that dread looks fantastic


Thanks ! :so_happy:

______________________________________________


While I do have limited experience with MIG weather pigments, I've never bought a whole set like this that has 5 pigment colors I have never used. 

Its this set: http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/internethobbies_2251_529801705
 









Im looking for any tutorials on advanced techniques with this set or really any of the MIG sets at all.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the contemptor model! cant wait to see how it looks painted!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Resin Forge will be stocking these. Just how many we should order right now during the pre-order phase is anyones guess! Who would be interested in bits for them?










Would people be interested in Single bike conversion packs with the bits needed to make specific legion outrider units? Such as new heads, torsos, shoulder pads and even brass etch?

Seems it would work great to fill in full 5 man squads as well as characters on bikes.

Depending on what rider bits you would want swapped it would be right around stock price. If you were wanting sally shoulder pads and other things besides just rider bits swaps it would be additional.

One thing we do offer, and FW cant, is much quicker shipping and delivery times as well as cheaper shipping all together. Something our very own Sons of Horus know! (Thanks for being such a kick butt customer!)

Ordering the sets now. Last chance for anyone who wants some 3 days after release, let me know!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Sons of Horus Justaerin Squad WIP


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Sons of Horus Justaerin Terminators Final WIP. Needs the last bit of basing and some minor GS then its off to paint!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I would probably be interested in buying conversion packs or full models just for the bikes, not the riders.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

alasdair said:


> I would probably be interested in buying conversion packs or full models just for the bikes, not the riders.


We do have some sets on order and will be selling them as bits for conversions and the like.

I wanted to mess around with the MIG set shown earlier. I finished the Contemptor's knee so far.










Good? Bad?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it looks great, but I would try to not put too much on, as it might look messy.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

More paint in progress for the Sons of Horus Contemptor.










Feedback is always welcome!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Oooo that's nice. love how the rust is looking.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Agreed with the others, the rust and weathering looks spot on. I like how the rust manages to have depth to it, where it's darker in the centre and lighter on the outsides. Keep it up!


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ResinForge said:


> Resin Forge will be stocking these. Just how many we should order right now during the pre-order phase is anyones guess! Who would be interested in bits for them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in the bike conversion kit. Also how did you do that rust? I'd love to know, it looks amazing!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Fizzybubela said:


> I think it looks quite nice.  As always I'm looking forward to seeing it finished. How would you suggest I cut the armour plating between the Deathshroud Terminator legs.


A really sharp xacto and cut the sides first then a small cut at the belt area then bend back.

Sons of Horus Veteran Marine - WIP - Still needs details added and some removed. 











Legion Breachers, Legion Recon Marines, Legion Outriders and of course the Mechanicum Thallax will be in hand within the week! www.ResinForge.com

The demand is very high on the bits from them, so if you want to get them while the iron is hot, act now! You can reply here or send a message to us and we will gladly put away any bits from any of the sets that you may need!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Ive decided to go a bit more 'Chaosy' with the SoH Legion CC Veteran Tactical Marines. Still needs a backpack, but im torn on which to use, a FW one of any type, or a normal plastic chaos marine pack.










Opinions are VERY much welcome?


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Excuse the horrible quality photo. Its 730 am on Sunday and I had a rough night. I figured id work on this guy.

The chipped paint doesn't even show the highlights, but that's ok, ill just buy Photoshop and make sure all future pics are actually decent!

I'm always open to feedback. I do plan to weather the force like the Contemptor, with heavy dirt and dust along with some limited rust and chipped paint. So if its not a good idea, I'm all for reasons behind it!


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

**NEWS FLASH**

Thallax, Legion Outriders, Legion Recon Marine, Legion Breachers, HH plasma Guns, HH Melta Guns and HH Rotor Cannons will all be in stock in less then 12 hours.

Many bits and sets have been claimed but there are still more yet to be snatched up! Sadly its either first come first serve when they go live in the shop, or you can make a request to have something put aside for you via a message here (or email direct to us).

All orders made at www.ResinForge.com in the next 48 hours will have 3 bonus options upon checkout.

1) The normal 1010 code can be used just as is to receive 10% off your entire order, not matter how large or small it is.

2) You can put in the notes area upon checkout you would like a 'Sample Pack' of bits. You can even specify which force you would prefer bits for. Its a neat way to check out bits for free that you possibly would have never considered buying./

3) Be entered into our VIP program which will give weekly discounts and items on sale not to the general public.

If anyone wants more details, please do ask and we will be more then happy to explain in more detail.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

First restock box (of the day/this week) arrived. This one contains Thallax, Legion Recon Marine, Legion Breachers, HH plasma Guns, HH Melta Guns, HH Rotor Cannons and more Emperors Children Mk4 Shoulder Pads.

Tons of new bits for all those great conversion ideas everyone has! All items can either be claimed/requested or can be bought direct from the store.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Thallax are all in and being stocked in the store as we speak (site in sig)


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Recon Marines are all up with pictures along with the Legion Breachers.

http://www.resinforge.com/ourshop/ca...n-Marines.html

http://www.resinforge.com/ourshop/ca...Breachers.html

As are HH plasma guns, Meltaguns and Rotor Cannons.

http://www.resinforge.com/ourshop/ca...2-Weapons.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So is this a project log, or blatant use of a thread as free advertising? While there is some quality work in this thread if you're gonna use it to advertise your site at least contribute something to the boards along the lines of becoming a *supporter*.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So is this a project log, or blatant use of a thread as free advertising? While there is some quality work in this thread if you're gonna use it to advertise your site at least contribute something to the boards along the lines of becoming a *supporter*.


Hey Bud, you should look in the store area in the sales section. Also, I can give you 3 various moderators who have told me *I am a supporter *because jez(**) is unable to be contacted. 

There was no need to come at me so strong. If you don't like my thread or how ive run it, simply please don't post anymore 

*Have a great day!*

Oh and if any of this does concern you, feel free to report the thread to the very mods that gave me approval for this very thread and store thread.


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

I realized I havent updated.. 

Sniper Rifle Design for my Vigilator.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome sniper! How did you make it?


----------



## ResinForge (Nov 16, 2012)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Awesome sniper! How did you make it?


Recon Marine Tigrus Sniper bolter with the center barrel removed. I replaced that with the Thallax Cannon front bit and then replaced the magazine with a drum from a Phobos Combi bolter. Thats all. :victory:

As many others have already thought of, I wanted to make a small Tau Force for when 40k is played. At the same time I also wanted a force I could use in 30k. With the Mechanicum rules being pretty small for now, what better way to field Thallax then as Battlesuits!

I know, ive already gotted ripped for this idea as being stupid on reddit but honestly, my gaming group and I all think its a neat idea.

First up is a Thallax (battlesuit) armed with dual fusion cannons and a missile pod. I'm very much open to ideas, even if its just, "your idea sucks".


----------

